# Labor Day trip to Leeville La



## Bubba

Jimmy (Dog) Holler, Nathan Holler, Jimmy Grace, Charlie Etheridge myselfalong with acouple of guys from Miss. made the annual Labor day weekend trip to Leeville La. for some red fish. We left on Thursday and got there late due to the monsoon we met in New Orleans. We hit the water bright and late the next morning, which seems to be the norm with that gang. 

It doesn't seem to matter to the reds though. Although fishing was slow Friday due to all the rain from the day beforeand the howling South East wind we managed to catch some good fish. After that it wasnon stop for the next two daysand the limit of five per person was not a problem to catch. Sunday proved to be the best day. There was absolutley no wind and it was unbearably hot even at 7:00 in the morning but we located the fish early and released countless numbers after putting some solid 24'' to 26'' fish on ice. 

It's different fishing over there where the popping cork and jig head with a mud minnow is the preferredmethod. However after failing to get the hook set on several fish the first dayI replaced the jig head witha 2/0 circle hook and a split shot. From then on I didn't have any problem getting fish to the boat. I threw various sizes of Johnsons gold spoons and Redfish magic baits with a gulp jerk shads but had no luck.It was a great trip and can't wait until next year.

Pictures from Sunday


----------



## spearfisher

nice job guys :clap


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Hey, I was over there on Memorial day and saw that same crew!!!oke Was a blast as usual, and am ready to head back. Still waiting to hear the story of the lost cajun anchor.. here's a couple of pics of myself and Wharfrat

Me and a typical red over there










Wharfrat sportin' the foo, and a nice red










Some of the local table fare, those are 10-15's and cost $3.50lb!!!










The view!!


----------



## Bubba

Hey Tony. great to meet you, hope we can meet up agin next year.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS

Great catch glad to se yall coming over to LA to fish. You found the right rig all I use is a #2 Khale hook with a split shot and do not miss many bite's. Congrats on the catch!


----------

